# OT - HOT girl at work



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

See, there's this e-x-t-r-e-m-e-l-y hot girl where I work. I wanna know how would I approach her and tell her that she's centerfold material or inform Playboy that there's an untapped resource here and they need to offer her some big bucks for a spread.

For the record, this isn't about sex or bumping uglies. I'm a fan of the feminine form.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What, no pic? :devil: rr


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Just treat here like you would anyone else. You would be amazed how many GOOD LOOKING gals like a guy who isn't all drooling and panting like John P. at a Hobby Shop! :freak: 

At the same time....If she never says hi or gives you the time of day why should you or men in general go out of our way to make 'anything' happen at all. 

Go for the slightly plain, more shy or the nerdy types....they have more to offer and they usually are wild women under that soft and nice exterior.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

No, no...I'm not "after" her to court her or anything. She's just a very attractive young lady. Yeah, I'm engaged - I have to keep telling myself. :hat:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've been involved in putting together a lot of corporate training films lately. including sexual harassment ones. Best to just shut up and not give the company lawyers anything to do. 

Become friends if you can. Sometime down the road, when you're on good freindly terms, you can maybe say "hey, btw, did I ever tell you ..." just to make her feel good.

The hottest chick I know is the exec sec in marketing at work. She makes Mrs. Peel look like Rosa Klebb, and she's an absolute sweetheart. I've known her for 18 years. After the first few years she knew perfectly well how I feel about her, and I know perfectly well she ain't interested. And we leave it right. there.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Babaganoosh said:


> I wanna know how would I approach her and tell her that she's centerfold material or inform Playboy that there's an untapped resource here and they need to offer her some big bucks for a spread.


You should go right ahead and use those very lines verbatim.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

heh heh!

Gigitty!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Chris Doll did the same thing.....Thats why he's in the mail room now  

Hows that book coming along Chris.....what was it again......OH YEAH


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> I've been involved in putting together a lot of corporate training films lately. including sexual harassment ones. Best to just shut up and not give the company lawyers anything to do.


Not to get too political here, but isn't it a sad commentary on our times that people have to drag the law into matters that mature, civilized adults ought to be able to settle on their own? What about the normal, friendly, casual flirtation that goes on between men and women in an office or anyplace else, for that matter? It's gotten to the point where a man can't even tell a female co-worker that she looks good for fear of being sued for sexual harrassment. This is progress?


fluke said:


> Chris Doll did the same thing.....Thats why he's in the mail room now


If you're referring to the graphic designer/industrial designer/model builder, I don't know the guy. What exactly did he do? I figure it has some connection with the posted image!
_Boy, they fired him like a shot
The day the fellow forgot
A secretary is not
A toy!_


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Normal, casual flirtation is fine. A lot of people have taken it WAY over that line. 

Oh...something they tell you the first day of law school - the law is simply a way of settling disputes between two or more parties without resorting to violence. Aaron Burr, anyone? :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Talk to her about something inane, stop in the middle of a sentence, look at her with a curious expression on your face and say, "Have you ever modeled before? You've really got some very striking features." Let her make a short response and then return to whatever you were talking about without going any further on the subject of her droolability.

BTW: Have any of you seen the SNL skit of the GE training film about sexual harrassment? It is very much the truth of the matter. :thumbsup:

Sexual Harassment and You!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Just don't be like Steve Carell (sp) In that Show, "The Office" lol



John/Lonfan


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Ask her out to lunch. you'll be off the company clock, and can talk about whatever. The really beautiful ones KNOW they are and that sometimes makes 'em jerks BTW...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BIG fan of casual flirting here. Found out that not all the women are. Got well-told-off by one that I work with. Makes the atmosphere in the office a little thick sometimes - gotta walk on eggshells when we work together now. (Not the same girl as mentioned above, thankfully)


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

spe130 said:


> Oh...something they tell you the first day of law school - the law is simply a way of settling disputes between two or more parties without resorting to violence. Aaron Burr, anyone? :freak:


Actually, bringing back dueling might not be such a bad idea. It was an honorable way for gentlemen to settle their differences, and the outcome was final — no endless round of appeals!

So, who is this Chris Doll, and what did he do, or allegedly do?


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

*He is right*



John P said:


> I've been involved in putting together a lot of corporate training films lately. including sexual harassment ones. Best to just shut up and not give the company lawyers anything to do.
> 
> Become friends if you can. Sometime down the road, when you're on good freindly terms, you can maybe say "hey, btw, did I ever tell you ..." just to make her feel good.


John P is absolutely correct. It's like walking on eggshells. You may tell her and fine that is that. 
Or it may blow up in your face! She may be offended and take it up with HR. Then you are in for a ride because whether you realise it or not. When you are implicated in a harrassement charge you ARE guilty until proven innocent.
I have to go through a 3 hour seminar every year as mandated by my employer, beacause they have had lawsuits against them. Matter of fact I have one coming up but they are letting us do the program online this year. Companies are very sensitive of harrasement charges and mine seems to run scared because they lost a few when the joint first opened.

The workplace has become nothing more that a go in and keep your head down and do your work kind of atmosphere. You can be called on a sexual harrasement charge just for telling a woman she looks good in a new outfit or you like the way her perfume smells on her. Kind of hard when women want to look good and most love the compliments, however someone can have another agenda and use you for the firing squad. 
Heck you may even be brought up on charges for looking at a woman the wrong way. So be careful.
Yes sexual harrasement goes both ways so no, I am not picking on women so don't think I am a harraser Sexual or otherwise!!!!


Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Babaganoosh said:


> See, there's this e-x-t-r-e-m-e-l-y hot girl where I work. I wanna know how would I approach her and tell her that she's centerfold material or inform Playboy that there's an untapped resource here and they need to offer her some big bucks for a spread.


Would that be for _her _ benefit or _yours_? 

If you're assuming that she'd be complimented by those remarks, you'd better be sure. If she doesn't necessarily like you or trust you, she might think you're some kind of creep. Even if she did like you, most women don't think much of Playboy or Playboy readers, so she might _change her mind _ and think you're a creep.

If you really want to compliment someone, compliment her the way _she'd_ like to be complimented. It takes attention and understanding as well as restraint, but it pays off. Wait until she changes her hair, then notice it - "you changed your hair! It looks great." sort of thing. 

I know it gives you juice to do the Playboy thing (been there), but harassment suits aside, it could really offend her. If you don't pay attention to what actually makes _her _ happy, you're just, er, you know ... paying attention to _your own _ needs.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's the rub , isn't it? Why would a young, very hot woman think that getting a compliment from a fat old guy like me is a good thing? Find an ugly fat chick at work and imagine her coming up to you and telling you how extremely hot you are.......If you want to duel to the death after that, so be it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

But if, right after you buy a nifty new suit, the ugly fat chick says "new suit, F91? Looks good", it's a different thing. 

As long as she doesn't leer. Ew.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Chris Doll's lawyer just called me and Chris has asked that I keep what ever happend at the office under a tight lid.

Sorry Chris!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

SteveR said:


> If she doesn't necessarily like you or trust you, she might think you're some kind of creep. Even if she did like you, most women don't think much of Playboy or Playboy readers, so she might _change her mind _ and think you're a creep.


I haven't looked a copy of _Playboy_ magazine in years, and while it's always had lots of interesting and provocative editorials, interviews and fiction (yes, I _did_ read it for the articles), I never thought the centerfold models were _that_ hot-looking. Maybe it's because those girls had all the humanity airbrushed (now Photoshopped) out of them, or maybe I just don't share Hugh Hefner's taste in women, which seems to be mainly that they've got to have boobs bigger than their heads — presumably because that's where they keep their brains. If you want to compliment a woman, try telling her she looks like a cover model for _Vogue_ or _Elle_ or _Glamour_ — if she's really that gorgeous!


fluke said:


> Chris Doll's lawyer just called me and Chris has asked that I keep what ever happend at the office under a tight lid.
> 
> Sorry Chris!


So we're being teased, eh? Guess I'll just have to use my imagination!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

While at Wondersfest after a few drinks Chris may talk about it....then again he talks about all kinds of stuff.......ask him about that alien abduction thing back in 98.....its a hoot!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Rich - I don't have to imagine that. Happens all the time!

Huzz


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I've been involved in putting together a lot of corporate training films lately. including sexual harassment ones. Best to just shut up and not give the company lawyers anything to do.





scotpens said:


> Not to get too political here, but isn't it a sad commentary on our times that people have to drag the law into matters that mature, civilized adults ought to be able to settle on their own? What about the normal, friendly, casual flirtation that goes on between men and women in an office or anyplace else, for that matter? It's gotten to the point where a man can't even tell a female co-worker that she looks good for fear of being sued for sexual harrassment. This is progress?


Unfortunately, John P and scotpens are both 100% correct! You can't even pay a co-worker a legitimate compliment without the possibility of being sued for sexual harassment.

Unless you're willing to risk a lawsuit, it's better to leave well enough alone until such a time that you know this person well enough to know she would take it as a simple compliment and nothing more, and even then I'd check company policy on sexual harassment first; even if it's an innocent comment, some companies can fire you if _another_ co-worker overhears it and files a complaint. :freak:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Noone has suggested the obvious strategy: if it all goes wrong and she's suing you for sexual harrassment, you simply say "I was talking about plastic kit modelling. Duh!!!! What did you think I meant?"
Try chat-up lines such as "I'd like to add you to all the other models I keep at my place", "Wanna come back to my place and see my Gigantic Frankie?", "I think it's time that you met my Mummy", and so on. It's a well-known fact that all attractive women really go for adult men who are keen collectors and builders of model kits!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey, there's this e-x-t-r-e-m-el-y smart girl at work. How do I approach her to tell her she's wasting her time here and she could get a job with NASA or something?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

are you making fun of me, sir?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey, there's this e-x-t-r-e-m-el-y dumb girl at work. How do I approach her to tell her she's wasting her time here and she could get a job with Taco Bell or something?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I'm so glad I stick to working in factories.
The women are worse than the men with their comments.
They appreciate a good dirty joke.
And after they get to know you, they know what you were going to say, but thought better of just by the look on your face


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> It's a well-known fact that all attractive women really go for adult men who are keen collectors and builders of model kits!


Right! A collection of model spaceships and movie monsters is a sure-fire chick magnet! Just like guys really go for a grown woman who has a collection of 75 stuffed animals in her bedroom — and insists on introducing you to every one of them by name!


TAY666 said:


> I'm so glad I stick to working in factories.
> The women are worse than the men with their comments.
> They appreciate a good dirty joke.


Sounds like my boss's wife. :tongue:


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

these days,even glacing at anyone can be grounds for some court time...just do the following:

make horse blinders and wear them all the time.
stay away from all women.
avoid all eye contact with women.
post a sign "does not talk to women,for fear of SH charges!" 

judges have not a bit of trouble with job security these days....


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

For all the complaining I hear here, there are about three people on this board who would last 5 minutes if the rule of law broke down. If you don't like a specific law, work to change it - or quit whining.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Happily, the girl at my office and I have become friends over the years. So she doesn't mind the occasional blurted compliment if I see her in the hall and tell her she looks beautiful. Last week I happened by as one of her bosses was complimenting her on her latest hair highlighting. She asked me if I liked it and I told her she could shave her head bald and she'd still be the prettiest girl I know. She laughed and told me in high school, she HAD shaved one side bald and spiked the other! :freak:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

This USA Today article is extremely interesting, considering the rather paranoid attitude regarding sexual harrasment rules that has been displayed here.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/usatoday/20060209/ts_usatoday/workplaceromancenolongergetsthekissoff


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I have women friends at work and I know what I can and can't say to them. I'm not worried about sexual Harrasment charges because I treat them with respect. Some of them are like sailors and that's fine. Some aren't and that's fine too. Get to know your coworkers as people before you walk up and tell them it's a great idea for them to pose nude.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm lucky there is not ONE female at my work place that I would touch with a ten foot pole! 

People have become too sensitive about things that should be easily shrugged off & not important but not sensitive enough to things that really matter.

TV killed America!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Thank goodness I work in the film industry, where some women actually tear a whole panel out of one side of the rear of their jeans, then wear a nice thong (one, not even that) so that you can admire their rump.

Then one time, while doing an Ozzie concert, the babysitter (15 or so years ago, when Jack and the others were just little kids) was wondering why myself and my buddies weren't hitting on her. We were just being professional.


To get serious, if you have to ask here, how to tell her,.........then you probably don't know her well enough to tell her.

Otherwise, you already would have.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I think PerfesserCoffee's advice was pretty good:



PerfesserCoffee said:


> Talk to her about something inane, stop in the middle of a sentence, look at her with a curious expression on your face and say, "Have you ever modeled before? You've really got some very striking features." Let her make a short response and then return to whatever you were talking about without going any further on the subject of her droolability.


Or, you might want to make a similar remark in a more direct manner *BUT* preface it with a statement like, "May I pay you a compliment?"

That way the ball is in her court - you've asked her permission to make a remark that you consider to be complimentary to her. She already has an idea what she's in for. If she says, "Why, yes..." then go ahead with the "you have striking features" line and follow with, "Have you ever modeled or considered modeling before?"

If she answers, " As a matter of fact, I am into modeling! I've built all kinds of model kits!" - then get her over here to HobbyTalk right away!

- GJS


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wait till the Xmas party! then you can say what the you want and the next day she will not remember what you said or anything else that went on! :thumbsup: :jest:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Thank goodness I work in the film industry, where some women actually tear a whole panel out of one side of the rear of their jeans, then wear a nice thong (one, not even that) so that you can admire their rump.


Reminds me of my college days when I worked one summer for a messenger company serving the film, TV and music industries. I was surprised to see so many good-looking women wearing jeans and halter tops to work! Of course, that was back in the hedonistic, anything-goes 1970s. I sure miss those days . . .


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yep, those were THE days, alright. Without getting onto a political soapbox, I'll just say, heed John P.'s advice.
Also, not to undermine any confidences here, but the consequences outweigh the benefits of having anything more than a working relationship.
Say you and honeypie DO have an affair, and everything is fantastic! 
Then you break up, and STILL have to see each other on a daily basis at work, until one or both of you quits or get fired.
Yes, Judges have no shortage of caseloads these days. Date & get serious with women who have good references, OUTSIDE your workplace, and have fun.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Don't get your meat where you get your bread!:jest:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

One final comment regarding sex in the workplace: It all depends on whether you have a cubicle or a private office! :devil:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

spe130 said:


> For all the complaining I hear here, there are about three people on this board who would last 5 minutes if the rule of law broke down. If you don't like a specific law, work to change it - or quit whining.


I understand what you're trying to say here, but the problem isn't the sexual harassment laws that were written to protect people who have a legitimate complaint. The problem is the shyster lawyers and bottom-feeding "victims" who have corrupted those same laws by using them to promote their own personal agenda (whatever that agenda may be).


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

scotpens said:


> One final comment regarding sex in the workplace: It all depends on whether you have a cubicle or a private office! :devil:


Correct! If you have a cubicle, you risk your job, and if you have a private office, you risk the private office, your car, your house, your wife, your kids, your entertainment set-up, your collection...

Zombie's last remarks were right on the money about "victims" & Lawyers with hidden agendas, too. Rememeber the Wendy's "chili finger" case? Same motivation, different manipulation.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I met my wife at work. It was mutually obvious that we felt an attraction so there was never any problem. Yes, some women have probably claimed sexual harrasment where none was intended. I doubt that number comes anywhere _close_ to the number of women who have remained silent about harrasment , or worse, been sexually pressured and coerced in the workplace - especially before these types of laws were put into place. As to suggesting your co-worker pose for Playboy - you better know her _very_ well and be sure she's receptive to that idea. Personally I'd leave it alone. If you're truly not interested in her sexually then you're personally not going to gain anything by the suggestion and could very well lose in any number of ways. It ain't worth it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just to offer a few anecdotes on both sides of the issue:

My friend Frank, an editor at a cable station, dated his department secretary (GORgeous redhead!). It didn't last, and their breakup wasn't pretty. She quit amidst much acrimony, gaining Frank a little resentment from her boss and his. He kept the job, but learned to look elsewhere for his fun.

My friend at work Bob has dated two women in our department over the last 25 years. The first was admitedly an affair of pure lust and fun (we were still young back then). It ended without any repercussions, and they remained friends. 

Then Bob began dating the second woman in our department. I can only specualte what it was like for her to have Bob's "ex" right there every day - she was rather traditional Catholic/Italian, while the first girlfriend was as Bohemian as they come, and probably didn't care. The first woman ended up leaving for unrelated reasons, and Bob married the second woman. They actually worked together perfectly well (but I'm sure Bob had difficulty curbing his office flirting), and she only ended up leaving because of layoffs. They're still happily married, with teenage kids, and he's now my supervisor.

From my personal logs:
I'm a hopeless flirter, and with almost every woman I'm "friends" with in the office it's just fine, and the casual friendly flirting is returned in various degrees, all perfectly within the bounds of polite society. With one girl in my department, I apparently went too far - she was going thru a mean breakup, and I was trying to make her feel better about herself. We'd known each other for years. I guess one day I just told her she was beautiful once too often, and she decided I had stepped over the line from friendly to lechery. She's been cold to me, and openly critical of my behavior for the several years since. We can still work together fine and be civil, and I'm doing my damndest make up for it by showing her respect and not getting out of line. But the damage is done, and we'll never be freinds again.

So the whole thing depends on the two people involved. It can be disasterous and job-ending (and that's the most likely outcome). It CAN work out, if it's a serious relationship. But the odds are incredibley long on that, eh?


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Now, if you were a sculpter and had some other ladies that you've sculpted, bring them into the office and let everyone see. Then ask the hottie a week or so later if she'd mind if you based a model on her. 

It might work, at least it would give us another hot figure model.

Michael


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MJB said:


> Now, if you were a sculpter and had some other ladies that you've sculpted, bring them into the office and let everyone see. Then ask the hottie a week or so later if she'd mind if you based a model on her.


_If I was a sculptor
But then again, no
Or a man who makes potions
In a traveling show. . ._

Hmmm. . . I feel a song coming on!


----------

